# Any Cincinnati People for a Home Visit? (Non-GSD)



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I wouldn't normally post this on here, but True Heart Min Pin rescue in MI is desperately looking for someone to do a Home Visit for them in the Cincinnati area as the last step for the adoption of one of their dogs. The people have passed the reference check, etc. but the rescue doesn't have any people within 150 miles of Cinci and have put out a 3rd plea looking for help.

I know this isn't for a GSD, but I've transported for them in the past and they do a great job. 

If you can help with the Cincinnati Home Visit, in the 45238 zip code, please contact Dena as soon as possible at [email protected]! 

Thanks! 

Edited: I was going to post this is the Rescue section, but wasn't sure if it was allowed since this is not a GSD.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

FYI: I think that zip code is in the Western Hills area.

~Kristin


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

The home check is no longer needed.


----------

